# Oak burl pen



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

This came from an oak tree that fell in my yard a while back.I was just playing around and decided to try to see what it would look like.I think it came out well.

Donny


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

don716 said:


> I think it came out well.


That makes 2 of us Donny. :thumbsup:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

It does look good. A couple of questions though....

How did it turn? Most Oak is fairly open grained and difficult to get a smooth finish on it.

Is that the natural color? It looks fairly dark from the Oak that I am used to seeing.

Got any extra for me?:laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Donny,
Looks good. I think I would take and drill a hole in the other piece of wood and use it for a holder for the pen.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

That is the natural color.I guess it's the burl effect in the wood.It was easy to turn.I did take my time so not to blow it apart though.(Keep your tools sharp).I'm going to turn another piece of it tonight and it looks to have more color in it than this one.I'll let you know.

Thanks, Donny


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great looking pen and I like Mike's idea about using the other piece in the photograph for a pen holder. Nice job on the turning.
Ken


----------



## thecopperfish (Jul 21, 2009)

Great looking pen, I love that piece of burl!
Chris


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Donny, that's a nice looking piece of wood! Looks like you did it justice. Nice job on the pen.

John


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm a big fan of pens made from burls! Very nice.


----------

